# تيتانك !!



## Coptic Man (18 فبراير 2006)

(حتى الله نفسه ..لا يستطيع إغراق هذه السفينة )
أحد موظفي شركة وايت ستار ( عند تدشين التيتانك ) في 31 مايو 1911

في 10 إبريل 1912 ، ترقب العالم بلهفة ذلك الحدث التاريخي ، وهو قيام السفينة تيتانك بأولى رحلاتها عبر المحيط الأطلنطي من إنجلترا إلى الولايات المتحدة .
لم تكن السفينة شيئا هينا في ذلك الوقت بعد حملة الدعاية الكبيرة التي قامت حولها من كل جانب ، فقد أشادت الصحف كثيرا بذلك الإنجاز الرائع الذي حققه الإنسان وعبرت عنه تلك السفينة العملاقة التي قيل عنها أنها ( لا تغرق )

وهاهو الوقت قد حان ليشاهد العالم بنفسه تلك الأسطورة وذلك الإنجاز الرائع

فعلى رصيف ميناء كوين ستون بإنجلترا كان الاحتفال بالغا بهذا الحدث الكبير ، فاصطف آلاف الناس من المودعين وغير المودعين يتأملون ، بإعجاب السفينة العملاقة وهي راسية في الميناء في قوة وشموخ ، والمسافرون - وهم يتجهون إليها - في سعادة وكبرياء. ولا شك أن الكثيرين منهم كان يتمنى في قرارة نفسه ، لو يكون له مكان على ظهر السفينة ، ولو لأي بلد في العالم00
وجاء الموعد المحدد لبدء الرحلة ، فارتفعت الأعلام ، وبدأت فرق الموسيقى،المحتشدة على رصيف الميناء ، تعزف موسيقاها الجميلة المرحة وسط هتاف المودعين والمسافرين ، وبدأ صوت المحرك يعلو ويعلو حنى أخذت السفينة تيتانك تتحرك لتبدأ أولى رحلاتها وسط هذا الاحتفال البهيج 

* * * 






اعلانات رحلة العمر ملاأت الدنيا وشغلت الناس في ذلك الوقت






تيتانك تقف على رصيف ميناء ساوثهامبتون في 10 ابريل 1912 استعدادا للانطلاق 






ركاب الدرجة الثالثة يستعدون لصعود السفينة






تيتانك تقبع في رصيف ميناء ساوثهامبتون الانجليزي






نقل امتعة الركاب الى ظهر السفينة






تيتانك تغادر رصيف ميناء ساوثهامبتون 






آخر صورة معروفة للسفينة تيتانك التقطت بعد ابحارها في رحلتها الاولى والاخيرة


يتبـــع

:Turtle_Dove_2:​


----------



## Coptic Man (18 فبراير 2006)

المـــــــــــــــــــارد

لم يكن اسم التيتانك والذي يعني المارد ، اسما مبالغا فيه في تسمية تلك السفينة
فقد اتصفت بثلاث صفات لم تتوفر بغيرها من السفن وهي الضخامة - عدم القابلية للغرق - الفخامة 

الضخامة 

كانت السفينة تيتانك اضخم سفينة ركاب شهدها العالم حتى الآن حيث بلغ وزنها 52310 طنا وبلغ طولها 882 قدما ،وبلغ عرضها 94 قدما ، ويمكنك تصور هذه الضخامة بشكل آخر فالسفينة تيتانك يمكن أن تعادل في ارتفاعها ارتفاع مبنى مكون من أحد عشر طابقا علاوة على طولها الكبير الذي قد يعادل أربع مجموعات من الأبنية المتجاورة 

عدم القابلية للغرق

كذلك لم يكن هذا المارد قابلا للغرق في نظر من صمموه فالسفينة ليست كغيرها من السفن حيث تنفرد باحتوائها على قاعين يمتد أحدهما عبر الآخر 
كما يتكون الجزء السفلي من السفينة من 16 قسما ( مقصورة ) لا يمكن أن ينفذ منها الماء وحتى لو غمرت المياه على سبيل الافتراض أحد هذه الأقسام فانه يمكن لقائد السفينة وبمنتهى السهولة أن يحجز المياه داخل هذا الجزء بمفرده ويمنعها من غمر باقي الأجزاء 










الكسندر كارلسل وتوماس اندروس 

مصممي السفينة






تصميم هيكل السفينة






تركيب قطع السفينة






صناعة جسم السفينة






لاحظ ضخامة دفة السفينة 






نقل اجزاء السفينة من المصنع بواسطة العربات






المهندسين والعمال اثناء انصرافهم بعد يوم حافل من العمل






ضخامة لاتصدق






محركات السفينة






يتبـــع

:Turtle_Dove_2: ​


----------



## Coptic Man (18 فبراير 2006)

غرفة المحركات





الغلايات الضخمة






صورة من احد كروت الدعوة بمناسبة تدشين السفينة






تدشين تايتانك






تايتانك يوم التدشين






المحركات الضخمة للسفينة 

يتبــــع

:Turtle_Dove: :Turtle_Dove: :Turtle_Dove: ​


----------



## Maya (18 فبراير 2006)

*أخي العزيز مينا ....

أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الهام والمفصل عن  سفينة Titanic  التي كانت بالفعل أشبه بمارد عائم يجوب المحيطات  ، وأتمنى فعلاً أن تكمل الموضوع بمزيد من التفاصيل والصور وخاصة فيما يتعلق بغرق السفينة وأسباب الغرق ليكون هذا الموضوع متكاملاً يفيد و يغني معلومات كل من يقرأه ....*


----------



## Coptic Man (18 فبراير 2006)

الاخت العزيزة مايا

شكرا لتشجيعك وباذن يسوع ها اكمل الموضوع واتمني انه يحوذ اعجابكم 



القصر

* * * 


الفخامة 

تمتعت السفينة تيتانك بدرجة فائقة من الفخامة ، لم تتوفر من قبل لاي سفينة ركاب . ويمكنك تصور مدى هذه الفخامة والروعة إذا عرفت أن ثمن تذكرة الدرجة الأولى لهذه السفينة قد يزيد عن دخل أي فرد من طاقمها طوال فترة حياته .. وان كانت الدرجتان الثانية والثالثة على وضع اقل من الفخامة إلا انهما تعدان من افضل وأرقى قاعات السفر عن مثيلتهما في السفن الأخرى 


ببساطة لقد كانت تيتانك قصرا متحركا فوق الماء 






سلالم الدرجة الاولى






القبة الزجاجية اعلى سلالم الدرجة الاولى






غرفة نوم بالدرجة الاولى






شرفة بالدرجة الاولى






قاعة الاستقبال بالدرجة الاولى






صالون الطعام بالدرجة الاولى






مطعم الدرجة الاولى






صالون المدخنين بالدرجة الاولى






صالون القراءة بالدرجة الاولى






المقهى الباريسي بالسفينة






مقهى فيرنادا بالسفينة






القاعة التركية بالسفينة






حمام السباحة على ظهر السفينة






الجمينيزيوم

يتبــــــــع

:36_33_2:​


----------



## Coptic Man (18 فبراير 2006)

صالون الحلاقة بالسفينة






قاعة الطعام بالدرجة الثانية






القاعة العامة بالدرجة الثانية






كابينة بالدرجة الثانية






قاعة الطعام بالدرجة الثالثة






صالون المدخنين بالدرجة الثالثة






القاعة العامة بالدرجة الثالثة






كابينة بالدرجة الثالث

:Turtle_Dove_2:  يتبـــــــع :Turtle_Dove_2: 

:Turtle_Dove_2:​


----------



## Coptic Man (18 فبراير 2006)

سفينة الاثرياء

ضمت السفينة التايتنك على ظهرها نخبة من أثرياء إنجلترا وأمريكا وكان القدر قد انتقاهم من هنا وهناك ،ليجمع بهم في هذه الرحله00 فكان من ضمن هؤلاء الأثرياء بل أثراهم جميعا الكونيل جون جاكوب استور البالغ من العمر 47 عاما وهو حفيد عائلة استور الإنجليزية الشهيرة بتجارة الفراء وقد مثل جون بنشاطه التجاري الضخم امتدادا لهذه التجارة إلى جانب امتلاكه لعدد من الفنادق العالمية 0 وفي هذه الفترة من الزمان كان استور هو موضع أحاديث كثيرة خاصة في المجتمع الإنجليزي بعد الفضيحة الكبيرة التي تعرض لها فقد طلقته زوجته وتزوج بعد ذلك من فتاة صغيرة من نيويورك في عمر أحفاده فكانت تبلغ من العمر ثمانية عشر عاما! وخلال هذه الرحلة كان استور وزوجته الحامل_ مادلين_في طريقهما إلى نيويورك بعد رحلة شتوية قاما بها في مصر وأوروبا لكنهما اختصرا جزء من زيارتهما لأوروبا وقررا العودة سريعا للإقامة في أمريكا بعد حملة التشنيعات التي واجههااستور خلال إقامته في اوروبا0 كما ضمت نخبة الأثرياء بنجامين جاجينهيم سليل عائله جاجنهيم الامريكيه ذات النشاط التجاري الضخم في استخراج المعادن 0 
كما كان هناك الثري المعروف ازيدور ستروس وزوجتة0 وازيدور هو صاحب اكبر مجمع تجاري في العالم(ميكيز)
وبجانب هذه المجموعة السابقة والتي تمثل أثرى أثرياء العالم كان هناك مجموعة أخرى من الأثرياء ولكن بدرجة اقل قليلا مثل الوجيه الأمثل ارثر ريرسون وجون ثاير مساعد رئيس هيئة السكك الحديدية بولاية بنسلفانيا وتشارلز هايز رئيس مجموعة الشاحنات الكندية وهاري مولسن سليل إحدى العائلات الثرية بمونتريال والتي تعمل في مجال البنوك ومن ابرز طبقات المجتمع الإنجليزي كان هناك سيركوزمو وزوجته ليدي دوف جوردن وكوزمو هو أمير إنجليزي ينتمي للعائلة المالكة أما زوجته دوف فهي مصممة أزياء شهيرة وصاحبه اكبر مجلات للأزياء في فرنسا والولايات المتحده0






كولونيل جون استور أحد ركاب الدرجة الاولى يستعد لصعود القطار للتوجة الى ساوثهامبتون






عائلةلاروش العائلة السوداء الوحيدة التي كانت على ظهر السفينة






أطفال الاثرياء ..ايضا كانوا على السفينة






مارسيل زوجة الثري ميشيل نافراتيل

(الذين تخلفوا عن السفر)

كان من الممكن أن تضم قائمة المسافرين على السفينة تايتانيك مجموعه أخرى من الأثرياء والشخصيات البارزة لولا تخلفهم عن السفر0
فقد تخلف عن السفر الثري المعروف ج0ب مورجان لسوء حالته الصحيه0
كما تخلف عن السفر فانديربلت وزوجته ومن عجب انهما تخلفا عن السفر في آخر لحظه قبل إبحار السفينة وبعد صعودهما بالفعل إلى السفينة هما وخادمهما الخاص 0
كما تخلف عن الرحلة لورد بيري رئيس شركة هارلاند اند ولف لبناء السفن في بلفاست والذي قام ببناء وتصميم السفينة تيتانيك لكنه تخلف عن الرحلة لظروف مرضية مفاجئه وحل محلة في الرحلة المدير التنفيذي للشركة0
وضمت أيضا السفينة تيتانيك في درجتها الثالثة مجموعة من الطبقات المتوسطة والفقيرة في إنجلترا والذين استجمعوا كل ما لديهم من أموال للسفر على هذه السفينة العجيبة ليس فقط من اجل المتعة ولكن أيضا للبحث عن موطن أخر قد يتوفر فيه لهم مستوى افضل من المعيشة مما يلقونه في موطنهم الأصلي.ولكن بطبيعة الحال كان وجود هؤلاء الفقراء شبه معزول عن طبقة الأثرياء التي سكنت في السفينة كما سكنت في المجتمع ، الطبقة العليا بأجنحتها الممتدة الواسعة ، بينما سكنت طبقة الفقراء الطبقة السفلى من السفينة بحجراتها الضيقة القريبة من الضوضاء والضجيج

:Turtle_Dove_2:  يتبـــــع :Turtle_Dove_2: 

:Turtle_Dove_2: ​


----------



## Coptic Man (18 فبراير 2006)

جبل الجليد

موكب السعادة

كما بدأت السفينة تيتانك رحلتها بالفرح والأمنيات الحلوة استمرت رحلتها عبر المحيط على هذا النحو لأربعة ليال كاملة . فراح كل من عليها يستمتع بأجمل الأوقات ، كان الاستمتاع بجمال وفخامة السفينة بحجراتها الواسعة الأنيقة ومطعمها البديع وما يحمل من أشهى المأكولات المختلفة هو نوع آخر من المتعة الكبيرة التي حظي بها ركاب السفينة
ومن ناحية أخرى كانت السفينة تايتانك قد قطعت شوطا كبيرا من رحلتها الأولى بنجاح وهدوء تام ، أثبتت فيه جدارتها الفائقة في خوض البحار ، وقد دعا هذا إلى زيادة سرعة السفينة بدرجة كبيرة وإطلاق العنان لها بعد أن تأكد لطاقمها جدارتها في خوض البحر خلال الخمسمائة ميل السابقة 
أما قبطان السفينة ، كابتن إدوارد سميث والبالغ من العمر 62 عاما فقد كان اسعد من عليها ، فهذه الرحلة الأخيرة له والتي يختتم بها ما يزيد على ثلاثين عاما من العمل في أعالي البحار ، والذي شهد له الكثيرون خلال هذه الفترة بالنجاح والمهارة الفائقة 






كابتن سميث 

رسائل الإنذار 

وفي 14 إبريل 1912 وهو اليوم الخامس من رحلة السفينة بدأت المخاطر تتربص بالسفينة العملاقة ومن عليها من سادة القوم 
فمنذ ظهيرة ذلك اليوم حتى اخره ، تلقت حجرة اللاسلكي بالسفينة رسائل عديدة من بعض السفن المارة بالمحيط ومن وحدات الحرس البحري تشير إلى اقتراب السفينة من الدخول في منطقة مياه جليدية مقابلة للساحل الشرقي لكندا . وعلى الرغم من هذه الرسائل العديدة التي تلقتها السفينة ، لم يبد أحد من طاقمها ، وعلى الأخص كابتن سميث ، أي اهتمام.حتى أن عامل اللاسلكي قد تلقى بعض الرسائل ولم يقم بإبلاغها إلى طاقم السفينة لعدم اكتراثهم بها.
فعلاوة على اعتقادهم ، من خبرتهم السابقة ، بندرة تكون الجليد في هذه المنطقة من المحيط في شهر أبريل، فقد كانوا جميعا على ثقة بالغة بسفينتهم العملاقة تايتانك ، فقد كانت تبدوا لهم اكبر واكبر من أن يعترض شيئا طريقها ..فما بالهم يعبئون ببعض قطع من الجليد ؟؟؟؟

خاصة أن المحيط هذا اليوم كان هادئا تماما كالبساط الممتد ، كما كان الجو باردا لكنه كان مشمسا في معظم الوقت فماذا يمكن أن يهددهم أو يعترض طريقهم .؟؟؟

لكنه بعد حلول الظلام وبالتحديد في الساعة التاسعة مساءا من نفس هذا اليوم ، بدأت درجة الحرارة في الانخفاض بشكل ملحوظ ، مما جعل كابتن سميث يدرك أن السفينة تقترب ، بالفعل ، من منطقة جليدية ، لكنه على الرغم من ذلك لم يبد اهتماما كبيرا لهذا الأمر فكل ما قام به هو إعطاء الأوامر بتفقد خزانات المياه ، خوفا من أن تكون المياه قد تجمدت بها ، كما بلغ مراقب السفينة ، فر يدريك فليت ، بتشديد الرقابة والإبلاغ عن أي كتل ثلجية ضخمة قد تتراءى له. ثم دخل كابتن سميث حجرته لينام !!!

وفي الحقيقة أن كابتن سميث رغم خبرته الطويلة ، قد وقع في خطأ كبير بهذا التصرف ، ربما لثقته البالغة بسفينته العملاقة وخبرته الطويلة ، فهو لم يفكر إطلاقا في إنقاص سرعة السفينة حيث كانت تنطلق في هذا اليوم بأقصى سرعتها ، كذلك نسي كابتن سميث أن كتل الجليد الضخمة قد تفاجئ سفينته في لحظات ، فقد كانت الرؤية في هذه الليلة غير قمرية غاية في الصعوبة، حتى أن الأفق لم يكن واضحا على الإطلاق.






(الصورة الوحيدة التي التقطت لموظف الاسلكي هارولد برايد )

جبل الجليد

وفى حوالي منتصف نفس هذه الليلة ، وبينما فليت ـــ مراقب السفينة ـــ يتناول بعض المشروبات الدافئة لعلها تزيل عنه البرد القارص في هذا الوقت، فجأة رأى فليت خيالا مظلما يقع مباشرة في طريق السفينة ، وفي ثوان معدودات بدأ هذا الخيال يزداد بشكل ملحوظ حتى تمكن فليت من تحديده ..إنه جبـل جليدي،
فقام فليت بسرعة بإطلاق جرس الإنذار عدة مرات لإيقاظ طاقم السفينة، كما قام بالاتصال بالضابط
المناوب واخبره بوجود جبل من الثلج يقع مباشرة في اتجاه السفينة ،حيث قام بسرعة وأمر بتغير اتجاه السفينة ثم بإيقاف المحركات .
ولكن لم يكن هناك أي فرصة لتجنب الاصطدام ، فارتطم جبل الثلج بجانب السفينة
ومن الغريب أن هذا التصادم لم يكن ملحوظا أو مسموعا بدرجة واضحة ، حتى أن باقي أفراد طاقم السفينة قد ظنوا انهم نجحوا في تغيير المسار وتجنب الاصطدام ، ومع حدوث هذا التصادم ، تساقطت كتل كبيرة من الثلج على ظهر السفينة،وعلى الرغم من ذلك لم تهتز السفينة إلا هزة بسيطة كانت غير ملحوظة ، لكنها انزلقت قليلا من الخلف ، وبعد عدة دقائق توقفت السفينة تماما عن الحركة






مراقب السفينة تيتانك فريدرك فليت






صورة للجبل الجليدي الذي اصطدمت به تيتانك

الغفلة وعدم الاكتراث 

لم يشعر معظم ركاب السفينة بان سفينتهم العملاقة قد اصطدمت بأي شئ ، فإلى جانب أن التصادم كان غير مسموعا بدرجة كافية ، كان معظم المسافرين داخل حجراتهم ، في هذه الليلة الباردة بل أن الكثيرين منهم كانوا قد استغرقوا قي النوم ، فلم يكن مستيقظا في ذلك الوقت سوى بعض الرجال الذين كانوا يدخنون السيجار في الغرفة الخاصة لذلك من الدرجة الأولى ، بعد تناولهم العشاء وبعد انصراف زوجاتهم إلى حجرات النوم ، ولم يكن صوت هذا التصادم مسموعا لهم ألا بدرجة خافته ، فقام اثنان منهم واتجها إلى ظهر السفينة لمعرفة سبب هذا الصوت الخافت ، وتبعهما بعد ذلك آخرون وآخرون ، ومن الغريب انهم جميعا لم يبدوا أي اهتمام ، فلم يبالوا إلا بمشاهدة جبل الثلج والقطع المتناثرة منه على ظهر السفينة ، ثم عادوا جميعا بعد ذلك لما كانوا فيه ، فمنهم من عاد ليكمل لعبته المسلية ، ومنهم من عاد لتدخين السيجار وتتناول المشروبات ، كما دخل بعضهم حجراتهم الخاصة ليخلدوا للنوم ‍‍!
كذلك عبر بعض المارين بالسفينة في ذلك الوقت عن إحساسهم بهذا التصادم بصور مختلفة ، فقال بعضهم  انه كان يبدو كما لو كانت السفينة مرت على ارض من المرمر ) ! ، وهو تشبيه ملائم تماما لتلك الطبقة الأرستقراطية ، كما ذكر آخرون : ( انه كان يبدو كالصوت الصادر عن تمزيق قطعة قماش) 
كذلك ذكر أحد الظباط على السفينة والذي كان نائما بحجرته في ذلك الوقت : أن كل ما أحس به هو حدوث اهتزاز بسيط بجدار السفينة ، مما اقلق نومه ، لكنه عاد للنوم مرة أخرى ، بعد أن تبادر إلى ذهنه أن السفينة قد غيرت من اتجاهها بطريقة غير لائقة .







لحظة اصطدام السفينة تيتانك بالجبل الجليدي






تيتانيك تطلق الاشارات المضيئة لشد انتباه السفينه كاليفورنيا اليها

المفاجأة .......

أما عند قاع السفينة فكان هذا التصادم يعني شيئا اخطر بكثير مما اعتقده ركاب السفينة .
فبعد توقف السفينة عقب حدوث التصادم ، اكتشف الفنيين حدوث كسر بجانب السفينة تسللت منه المياه وغمرت خمس أقسام من الستة عشر قسما بأسفل السفينة ، كما توقفت الغلايات عن العمل تماما ، وامتلأت أيضا حجرة البريد بالمياه التي طفت فوقها عشرات الخطابات ، مما يشير إلى كارثة وان غرق السفينة تيتانك أمر محتم .

إخلاء السفينة 

لم يحاول كابتن سميث تفسير ما حدث ، لكنه تصرف بطريقة عمليه فأعطى أوامره في الحال بإيقاظ جميع الركاب لإخلاء السفينة وإعداد قوارب النجاة ، كما أمر بإرسال نداء الإغاثة (SOS) .
ولكن كانت هناك مشكلة أخرى واجهت سميث ، فعدد ركاب السفينة هو 2227 راكبا ، بينما عدد قوارب النجاة الموجودة بالسفينة لا تكفي حمولتها جميعا إلا لنقل 1100 راكبا وكانت هذه الحقيقة غائبة تماما عن ركاب السفينة ، الذين خرجوا من حجراتهم إلى ظهر السفينة في هدوء تام وعدم اكتراث ، بل أن بعضهم خرج يغني ويمزح ،وكأنهم يسخرون من هذا الموقف ، فهم لا يزالون يعتقدون انهم على ظهر السفينة العملاقة التي لا يمكن أن تغرق .







بعض الركاب في قوارب النجاة

بدا ركاب السفينة والذين ظهر بعضهم بثياب النوم يرتدون سترات النجاة ، ثم اخذوا يصعدون قوارب النجاة تحت تعليمات كابتن سميث ، الذي أمر بإخلاء السفينة من النساء والأطفال أولا ، على أن يذهب الرجال بعد ذلك إلى قوارب النجاة إذا توفر لهم أماكن بها .
وفي الحقيقة أن بعض الركاب لم يكن يريد الدخول إلى قوارب النجاة ، فكانت السفينة العملاقة لا تزال مطمئنة بالنسبة لهم عن قوارب النجاة الصغيرة ، حتى أن بعض البحارة قد اخذ يزج بعضا منهم إلى القوارب ، فقد كانوا مدركين تماما للكارثة التي تنتظرهم ، كما اضطر البحارة أمام رفض بعض الركاب إلى إنزال بعض قوارب النجاة إلى المياه وهي غير ممتلئة عن آخرها ، فلم يكن هناك أي وقت للتأخير والمماطلة .وكان ركاب الدرجة الثالثة من الفقراء هم آخر من وصل إلى قوارب النجاة حيث يقيمون بالحجرات السفلى من السفينة ، بل أن بعضهم ظل منتظرا بأسفل السفينة لا يدري ماذا يفعل ، على رغم علمهم بوجود محنة على ظهر سفينتهم 

بريق الأمل 

في نفس الوقت بدأ عامل اللاسلكي بالسفينة يرسل نداءات متكررة للإغاثة ، وان كانت بعض السفن قد التقطت هذه النداءات إلا أنها كانت لا تزال بعيدة جدا عن السفينة تيتانك ، فكانت كل هذه النداءات دون أي جدوى ، ولكن ظهر للسفينة تيتانك أمل جديد، فعلى بعد عشرة أميال فقط كانت هناك سفينة أخرى هي السفينة كاليفورنيان ، والتي كان من الممكن أن تصل إلى السفينة المنكوبة في دقائق وتقوم بإنقاذ ركابها من الكارثة التي تهددهم، ولكن لسوء الحظ لم يصل للسفينة كاليفورنيان أي نداء للإغاثة من النداءات المتكررة التي ظلت ترسل بها السفينة تيتانك ، ففي هذا الوقت المتأخر من الليل قام عامل اللاسلكي بالسفينة كاليفورنيان بإغلاق جهاز الاتصال .
وبعد عدة محاولات يائسة قام ظباط السفينة تيتانك بمحاولة أخرى لشد انتباه السفينة كاليفورنيان إلى سفينتهم المنكوبة ، فقاموا بإطلاق عدة صواريخ نارية في السماء وانطلقت معها الهتافات والنداءات المتكررة ولكن على الرغم من ذلك لم تتخذ السفينة كاليفورنيان أي موقف تجاه هذه الإشارات الضوئية ، فلم يتبادر إلى ذهن طاقمها أن السفينة تيتانك في خطر وأنها ترسل هذه الإشارات طلبا للنجدة ‍!، وبالتالي سارت السفينة كاليفورنيان في طريقها غير عابئة بهذه الإشارات ، وأخذت تبعد تدريجيا عن السفينة تيتانك ، وبعد معها آخر أمل في إنقاذ السفينة تيتانك .







تيتانك تغرق






41°44' شمالا ; 49°57' غرب 






السفينة كارباثيا ..التي انقذت العديد من ركاب تيتانك






قوارب النجاة تحمل الناجون من الغرق






قوارب النجاة في السفينة كارباثيا تعد للارسالها لاستقبال الناجون من تيتانك

:36_22_25:  يتبــــع :36_22_25:​


----------



## Coptic Man (18 فبراير 2006)

هارولد توماس موظف اللاسلكي بالسفينة كارباثيا






السفينة كاليفورنيا






ارثر هنري روسترن قبطان السفينة كارباثيا






كابتن السفينة كاليفورنيا ستانلي لورد






موظف اللاسلكي بالسفينة كاليفورنيا سيريل ايفانز

وبمرور الوقت ، تم امتلاء كل قوارب النجاة وإنزالها إلى المياه من على ظهر السفينة تيتانك ولم يدر المئات من المسافرين والذين مازالوا على ظهر السفينة ماذا يفعلون ؟ فلجئوا جميعا في فزع وخوف إلى مقدمة السفينة المرتفعة في الهواء عن سطح الماء ، بعد أن غاصت مؤخرتها تماما في المياه .وما كان أقساها من فترة مؤلمة للجميع ، فلم يبق أمامهم إلا دقائق وتغوص بهم السفينة بأكملها في مياه المحيط
وأمام هذا الفزع الرهيب اضطر بعض الركاب إلى الوثب في المياه الجليدية لعلهم يلحقون بقوارب النجاة ، ومن المؤسف أن معظمهم قد مات ، ولم ينج منهم إلا القليل والذين استطاعوا أن يصلوا إلى قوارب النجاة والتي أخذت تبحر بعيدا عن السفينة .

الفضيحة الكبرى :

انتشر خبر السفينة تايتانيك بسرعة في جميع أنحاء العالم ، وكما اهتمت معظم الصحف العالمية بنشر خبر بداية رحلة السفينة في 12 أبريل سنة 1912 على انه من الأخبار الصحفية إلهامه والمثيرة ، فقد زاد اهتمامها ، بعد خبرهذة الكارثة ، بنشر كل ما يتعلق بهذه السفينة من أخبار وبالخط العريض في صفحاتها الأولى ،فنشرت بعض الصحف هذه العبارات :
(السفينة التي لا تغرق ، ترقد في قاع المحيط )

( إنقاذ 705 راكبا من ركاب السفينة الأسطورة البالغ عددهم 2227 راكبا ،بعد غرق السفينة أثناء رحلتها من إنجلترا إلى الولايات المتحدة )‍‍‍‌!

( سفينة الأثرياء تغوص بهم في قاع المحيط )‍‍ 

لكن لم تستطع الصحف في هذا الوقت أن تبرر بوضوح ظروف الحادث وكيفية غرق السفينة ، حتى بدا يتجمع لديها قدر كاف من المعلومات التي استطاعت الحصول عليها من الركاب الناجين من هذا الحادث ، بما فيهم بعض أفراد طاقم السفينة 0

( المظاهرات تجتاح شوارع لندن )

كذلك شهدت لندن ضجة كبرى بعد هذا الحادث المروع 0 ففي 27 أبريل سنة1912 م قام ما يزيد عن 1500 من المواطنين بمظاهرة ضخمة في أحد ميادين العاصمة احتجاجا على حادث السفينة الأسطورية والذي راح ضحيته اكثر من 1500 راكبا ، فنددوا بجميع المسئولين عن هذه الكارثة ، وطالبوا بإجراءات أمن حاسمة لضمان سلامة المسافرين بالسفن بعد ذلك
















:cry  يتبـــع :cry ​


----------



## drpepo (18 فبراير 2006)

انا من راى انها غرقت لتكبر الانسان وفكره انه يصنع شيئا كاملا 
ولكن الكمال لله وحده 
وكما فكر الناس قديما قائلين نبنى برجا ونصل الى السماء فعاقبهم الله وبلبل السنتهم 

طبعا دا مجرد فكرة قابلة للخطأ او الصحة 

شكرا مينا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## blackguitar (18 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسى اوى يا مينا على المعلومات الجميله اوى اوى دى *
*بجد انتى تعبت فى وضعها ربنا معاك*


----------



## Maya (21 فبراير 2006)

*أخي mena_hot 

أشكرك على تعبك وجهدك  لإعداد  هذا الموضوع المفصل والشامل حول غرق تلك الرائعة البحرية Titanic  ، وأعتقد أن غرق تلك السفينة هو حادث بحري يمكن أن تتعرض له أي سفينة وأنا لا أرجح الأفكار القائلة بأن أصحاب السفينة تحدوا الله ، لأن السفينة صنعت لنقل الركاب  وتوفير الرفاهية والراحة لهم أثناء الرحلة  وليس للتحدي أو رفض قوى الطبيعة ولكن جاء التصريح والتعبير عن قوة Titanic  بتلك الطريقة التي استفزت مشاعر الكثيرين وجعلتهم يعتقدون أن ما حدث هو غضب إلهي ، إلا أن الواقع أن المعلومات الملاحية والتقنيات الحديثة التي أخذت السفن تتزود بها في السنوات الأخيرة لم تكن معروفة أو متطورة  كما هي الآن ، ولا يمكننا أيضاً تجاهل أخطاء البحارة أو القبطان والثقة الزائدة ربما ...

لكن بالفعل كان غرق السفينة Titanic  محزن للغاية ولكن عظمة الحياة والاستمرار والرغبة في البقاء دفعت البشر لتطوير وسائل النقل ومحاولة التخفيف رويداً رويداً من نسبة الحوادث باعتماد تقنيات عديدة حديثة  لتسهيل السفر وتوفير الأمان للركاب والمسافرين ولكن مهما بلغ التقدم سيبقى الإنسان خاضع للطبيعة ولقواها ، والطبيعة كانت وما تزال أقوى من الإنسان ربما يستطيع تفادي الكثير من غضبها ولكنه لن ينتصر أبداً على قوة الطبيعة وعلى إرادة الرب وما أراده ورسمه لحياة البشر ...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 فبراير 2006)

شكرا يا مينا على معلوماتك القيمه و يا ريت لو تزودها اكتر و اكتر




صلى من اجل ضعفى


----------

